# Removed Restrictions From Uber Issued iPhone??



## IndiMan2233 (Sep 6, 2015)

So i received the uber issued iPhone and I'm not allowed to have the app store, and i wanted to download "find my iPhone" to know where my iPhone is and so i can be tracked from back home, i found out you can remove the restriction that restricts the app store and i was wondering if i can remove it and if its allowed too? hey take advantage of the 10$ your paying for the phone! please help me answer my question thanks!


----------



## ergo (Sep 20, 2014)

Why would you want to give Uber an extra $40 per months? You can get a $40-45 per month prepaid plan with unlimited everything and use it for Uber AND your own needs


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ergo said:


> Why would you want to give Uber an extra $40 per months? You can get a $40-45 per month prepaid plan with unlimited everything and use it for Uber AND your own needs


*There are 4.3 weeks in a month, not 4,*
*so its $43, not $40*


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

U can do whatever u want. I was using the YouTube app. However, they sent me a text saying I'm going over my data limit and uber might suspend the phone, and that I had to bring the phone back to get it reactivated


----------



## Steve B. (Sep 22, 2015)

What Iphone did they give you?? The 4 or 5 or 6???


----------

